# Connecting satellite box to LCD monitor w/ vga and dvi-d inputs



## nyeggie (Jul 31, 2007)

Need help on how to connect my satellite box to my monitor. It has a vga and also a dvi-d input in the back. What can I do instead of buying a tuner?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have never had reason to connect one of my sat boxes they are digital try it on the connection not being used you will probably have to switch between the 2 with either the monitor menu or the video card software i am using an lcdtv as a monitor so i have the connections on the back specifically for that connection


----------



## nyeggie (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I really need to know if I should just buy a TV TUner or buy some dvi-d to compnent cables. Which would be the best alternative?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is just normal tv programes i would use a tuner if it is satellite programs and the box has usb i think you can get a wireless sender from the box to the computer
i have 3 boxes running
paytv
thai global
and a motorised dish
mine are a few years old and don't have the usb connections,but i send the signals back up into the roof,to a splitter reversed and run that into a normal splitter and then down again to all rooms for this the tv card would be the best,unless you switch your monitor to a lcdtv


----------

